# How to Make Tenons on Small Work Pieces?



## FlushTrimBit (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm about to start building the Queen bed version of WW's bed: http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/king-size-bed/.

I will be using my jointer, planer, table saw, dado stack, band saw, ROS, router mounted in a mortising jig, and plunge router. I don't have access to domino equipment.

As you can see in image from the plan PDF shown below, it is required to cut several small stiles, 3" in total length including a 1/2" tenon on each side. What's your best suggestion for how I can cut these given the equipment I have? Start with a longer work piece, dado out the tenon on both sides, then use a cross-cut sled on the table saw to lop off the work piece?

Many thanks!

EDIT: I do not have a vise nor hand saws.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Use that router in the mortising jig and cut mortises into the 2" pieces. Then assemble with loose tenons.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would just dowel those parts personally, but
doing a gang of them using a dado blade
would work too.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I cut tenons that size with a dovetail saw. I wouldn't hesitate to use a cheap tenonning jig that slides on the table saw fence.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Why not cut a wider boards with the tenon on each end then rip them to 2" and finish the tenon shoulders on your band saw or with a dovetail saw?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rip the wood to 2"x 3/4" on a longer stick router the tenons where they belong then cut it off the longer 2" piece of wood.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tenon jig and table saw


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree with the Fridge … cut them all by hand! Just yesterday I formed 3/8 inch think tenons on 3/4 inch x 2-5/16 inch cherry stock by hand …










... hold the work piece(s) to the bench with a bar-clamp!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would make those on a router table using a small parts holding sled.


----------



## Marcial (Nov 27, 2016)

Small parts on power equipment carry a high risk of chewed up parts- yours or what you're working on. A small hand saw and a chisel is good risk management.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

If I was going to be using power tools, this is how I would consider doing it.










I'd rabbet both edges and sides and then part the pieces on the table saw using a sled or miter gauge. Then finish the cheeks and side shoulders on each piece with a dovetail saw or bandsaw.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

That part isn't that small…

It would be very simple and plenty safe to make them on a table saw in a sled. Clamp a stop block in place for length, and use the eraser on a new wooden pencil to hold the part in place.

Rip a strip of them, use a stop to cut them to length, then move the stop, lower the blade and cut all the shoulders with the same setup. The floor of the sled will support the stock at the rear and face, making perfectly clean shoulder cuts.

Once the shoulders are defined, make the faces with a dado set.

I would cut the matching mortises first, the use them as a gauge to sneak up on the tenon thickness. Once you're there, bang out the others.

Depending on the accuracy of the shoulder cut depth, you'll either have a shallow groove of no consequence at the shoulder end of the tenon, or a slight ridge to remove. If you have the ridge, simply register the back of a sharp chisel to the tenon face and slice them off.

Hope this helps!


----------

